# Ulysse Nardin 36000 Chronometer



## wavey (Jun 29, 2013)

I found a Ulysee nardin 36000 chronometer on ebay and was wondering if anyone could give me some info on what they are worth etc.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

there are many different models from many different age ranges, unless you give us a reference to work with no one has a chance of helping you.


----------

